# Aspen shavings instead of rotting hardwood?



## Gibson211 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been reading about people using Aspen snake bedding instead of hardwood. Since I can't go out and collect the wood myself, I decided to try this instead. My questions are, does it provide the same nutritional value as say rotting oak wood? How long does it take the aspen shavings to rot, and under what conditions? Is there anyway to make it rot faster?


Thanks!


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 18, 2014)

It's just little pieces of wood, so I don't see why it would have differing nutritional properties from wood in log form. I've never used it on its own (only combined with rotten wood gathered outside). I've never used aspen shavings on their own, only mixed with rotten wood gathered from outside. 

I'm not sure exactly how long it takes to rot, but it definitely needs to be damp to happen. If you can introduce fungus and decomposing bacteria from outside (I realize how hard it is to get a piece of any rotten plant in AZ though) that would probably speed up the process.

Millipedes in Captivity also recommends sawdust (only from hardwood and from a source you know is chemical free, of course), because it will decompose the fastest.


----------



## Gibson211 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah I mixed it in with my damp cocofiber and decayed oak leaves, hoping it will start to rot soon though. I found one of my  narceus gordanus dead in his KK recently and was worried it was due to me not having any rotting hardwood. Can most millies survive on oak leaves alone?


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 18, 2014)

I think they need wood as well but for just a short period they should be ok without it (I have nothing to back this up though).

Sorry for your loss  It's not unexpected to have a few losses in a group of just-shipped wild caught bugs, I imagine shipping stress or parasites is a more likely cause of death than not having enough wood to eat at this point.


----------



## Gibson211 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah It was pretty upsetting losing one of my babies  

I also read just today about someone who only uses oak leaves and not rotten wood... tried to find the site but no luck. I'm not sure how well the millipedes do or if they breed or not, but its interesting. wish i could find the link.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 19, 2014)

Aspens are deciduous, hence hardwoods. They are subject to attack by a large number of microorganisms which causes them to rapidly rot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Apr 19, 2014)

Adding earthworms and wood lice could probably speed up the rotting process. Placing pieces of peeled apple skins and banana peels can help increase the maturation process


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 19, 2014)

Tongue Flicker said:


> Adding earthworms and wood lice could probably speed up the rotting process. Placing pieces of peeled apple skins and banana peels can help increase the maturation process


Earthworms and wood lice occupy the same detritivore role that millipedes do, don't they? Wouldn't that just generate more competition for food? The fruit peels is a pretty cool idea though. Have you had any issues with mites when you do it?


----------



## shebeen (Apr 20, 2014)

Tongue Flicker said:


> Adding earthworms and wood lice could probably speed up the rotting process. Placing pieces of peeled apple skins and banana peels can help increase the maturation process


Neither earthworms nor isopods have any affect on the rate at which wood rots, furthermore, both are considered pests in a millipede enclosure.  Earthworms are the last thing you want in your millipede tank.  They will quickly consume your substrate and turn it into worm feces which is inhospitable to both young and adult millipedes.  Earthworms also crush molting cells which can wipe out your entire millipede population if it's a species that molts concurrently.  Isopods will compete with your millipedes for food and there have been reports of isopods eating millipede eggs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mukmewx (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/5-lbs-Capacit...d=1398043061&sr=8-6&keywords=hardwood+sawdust Would this work?


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Apr 20, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> Earthworms and wood lice occupy the same detritivore role that millipedes do, don't they? Wouldn't that just generate more competition for food? The fruit peels is a pretty cool idea though. Have you had any issues with mites when you do it?





shebeen said:


> Neither earthworms nor isopods have any affect on the rate at which wood rots, furthermore, both are considered pests in a millipede enclosure.  Earthworms are the last thing you want in your millipede tank.  They will quickly consume your substrate and turn it into worm feces which is inhospitable to both young and adult millipedes.  Earthworms also crush molting cells which can wipe out your entire millipede population if it's a species that molts concurrently.  Isopods will compete with your millipedes for food and there have been reports of isopods eating millipede eggs.


For hastening the wood rotting purposes only. I was thinking that the millipedes are not yet added for this equation.

There will always be mites anywhere, just there waiting for an opportunity. Once the rotting process is done and the mix is left to dry a bit, the mites normally go dormant/disappear again off to somewhere. 

I do these to force bloom bromeliads and somehow i attract a lot millipedes unintentionally in the process


----------

